# Topics > AI in car and transport >  General Motors - Carnegie Mellon Autonomous Driving Collaborative Research Lab (AD-CRL)

## Airicist

Joint project of General Motors Company and Carnegie Mellon University

Co-Director - Raj Rajkumar (Carnegie Mellon University)

Co-Director - John Capp (General Motors Company)

----------


## Airicist

GM's driverless car 

Uploaded on Jan 7, 2008




> I got a test drive in this vehicle at the 2008 Consumer Electronics 
> 
> Boss is a robotic vehicle equipped with 25 lasers, cameras and radars to enable it to sense objects and know which direction to go in.
> 
> The self-driving vehicle is scheduled to be tested in November during The Urban Challenge, a 100km course in which various robots race across a city or suburban environment.
> 
> In addition to helping the military, General Motors officials expect this new technology to also play a future role in dangerous tasks such as mine-seeking.

----------


## Airicist

CMU's Autonomous Cadillac SRX on I 395 North to DC and Capitol Hill 

Published on Jun 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Carnegie Mellon's Cadillac SRX Drives Autonomously 33 miles from Cranberry to PIT airport 

 Published on Sep 5, 2013




> An autonomous Cadillac SRX built by Carnegie Mellon drove itself autonomously 33 miles from Cranberry to the Pittsburgh International Airport flawlessly on September 3, 2013. The next day, it took Bill Shuster, Chairman of the US House Transportation & Infrastructure Committee, and Barry Schoch, Secretary of PennDOT, along for the same ride.

----------


## Airicist

CMU's Autonomous Cadillac SRX on I 395 North to DC and Capitol Hill 

Published on Jun 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

GM World Congress on Intelligent Transport Systems Announcement 

 Published on Sep 7, 2014




> At GM, we believe we are standing on the threshold of a revolution that will transform the way people drive their vehicles. We have a choice. We can watch this revolution unfold from the sidelines, or we can do what GM has often done, and lead it for our customers.

----------


## Airicist

Shuster Driverless Car V3b All audio 

Published on Jan 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Cadillac Super Cruise Autonomous driving

Published on Apr 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cadillac Adds Level 2 Highway Autonomy With Super Cruise"

by Evan Ackerman
April 17, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The three major differences between Tesla Autopilot and Cadillac Super Cruise

Published on Aug 3, 2017




> TechCrunch drove a Cadillac CT6 equipped with Super Cruise. It’s like Tesla’s Autopilot and lets the car drive itself.

----------


## Airicist

Cadillac Super Cruise semi-autonomous quick test

Published on Apr 5, 2018




> Here's a quick test of Cadillac's Super Cruise semi-autonomous system. One key to the system's operation is GM's proprietary, Lidar-based mapping of roughly 130,000 miles of major highways in the U.S. and Canada. 
> 
> The CT6 is updated with that detailed map data once per 82 feet of vehicle travel, and that info is combined with onboard sensor data and high-precision GPS.
> 
> Shot by Lawrence Ulrich, produced and edited by Cait Knoll.

----------

